
Ten Commandments for C Programmers by Henry Spencer (1987) - pjmlp
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.c/CYgWkWdWCcQ/thMt3RfByAgJ
======
DrScump
I remember reading that when it was first on comp.lang.c! His normal .sig was
to quote Richie about Noalias, IIRC.

